# overheating



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

I just drove 45min on the highway at 50mph with my plow lowered for airflow. Temp stayed at 210-220. When i stopped my guage quickly went into the red and overheated. What should i do? Glad this happened before a snow storm. Any advise would be greatly appreciated Thanks


----------



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm learning, I talked with my mechanic, he said the air just goes right over the top of the plow when driving like that and that when I'm plowing I will have no problem. He said take the plow off when driving long distances.


----------



## ezpcconcepts (Dec 3, 2007)

Couldn't you also hook up a manual switch for the electric fan so that you can engage it when needed? I know a guy that changed out the auto electic fan with a high flow manual one... just a thought. I am new here and have some questions to post as well.. thanks


----------



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

my mechanic mentioned an idea like that, but If I have to drive long distances again I'm turning my heat up to high and that will help, and I'll take back roads so I keep the speed down. Thanks for your advise.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

You might want to consider a high capacity waterpump such as FlowKooler.


----------



## jeeps rule (Dec 24, 2007)

I made a air scoop from a piece of Lexan plexiglass that seems to help on my Cherokee to force some air down behind the blade. Seems to be working but I don't travel more than 15 miles with the blade on.


----------



## mach460 (Jul 24, 2006)

Try angleing your blade for better air flow, how is your radiator I had that same problem put a new radiator in and runs nice and cool with blade up now....................


----------

